# Eeeewwww Yuck!



## snowballsmom (Mar 3, 2006)

Well, it happened again this morning at 1:15 am - Charlie peed in our bed. Not only on the bed but on ME!!! I immediately got up, found Charlie pooping in the living room (!), picked him up and put him outside, not saying a word to him, just giving my "mommy is mad at you" look. After I stopped fuming, I ripped the matress cover, sheets and blanket from an unsuspecting husband(!) and started the washing machine and changed pj's. When I finally got back into bed (with both dogs!) I stopped long enough to rationalize the situation. Charlie had a very busy weekend - I had a garage sale both Sat & Sun (no dog show for me boo hoo) and he was _fairly_ good about not barking at every single person who stopped in. (I had the squirt bottle with me) He also played outside with Snowball much of the day. And he received a bath late last night. Anyways, I think he was just ssssoooo tired that he peed in bed. His whole side was wet when I picked him up to put him outside. It was like he was a young child that was potty trained but to sound asleep to get up to go to the bathroom. Anyways, I will be getting a wire crate to put next to the bed tonight. If he barks to much the husband can just sleep downstairs, because he wasn't the one to get peed on! (Hubby doesn't like him to bark in the crate - it keeps him up and he gets up at 5 AM for work - hence him sleeping with us when he isn't 100% potty trained). I really need to start potty training 101 with him - he has never gave us a signal that he has to go outside and he will pee and poop in the livingroom. I/We put both dogs out side about every hour and a half. I also have a behavorist appointment soon to control the barking at every single thing outside. Sorry this is so long - 

Bev
Snowball & Charlie


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Not trying to tell you what to do here, but I do think until a dog is totally housebroken or pad trained sleeping in the master bed is off limits. Allowing them to sleep there and pee just reinforces what the bed is for.

If he barks in the crate it's because he is used to getting his way. Why not try crate training him on the weekend when hubby can lose a few hours sleep. lol


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Aw-that stinks Bev!!







It's good that you're going to start potty training 101 and have an appt. for the behaviorist, I'm sure that will help get some things figured out. Good luck!









Gena


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

> Well, it happened again this morning at 1:15 am - Charlie peed in our bed. Not only on the bed but on ME!!! I immediately got up, found Charlie pooping in the living room (!), picked him up and put him outside, not saying a word to him, just giving my "mommy is mad at you" look. After I stopped fuming, I ripped the matress cover, sheets and blanket from an unsuspecting husband(!) and started the washing machine and changed pj's. When I finally got back into bed (with both dogs!) I stopped long enough to rationalize the situation. Charlie had a very busy weekend - I had a garage sale both Sat & Sun (no dog show for me boo hoo) and he was _fairly_ good about not barking at every single person who stopped in. (I had the squirt bottle with me) He also played outside with Snowball much of the day. And he received a bath late last night. Anyways, I think he was just ssssoooo tired that he peed in bed. His whole side was wet when I picked him up to put him outside. It was like he was a young child that was potty trained but to sound asleep to get up to go to the bathroom. Anyways, I will be getting a wire crate to put next to the bed tonight. If he barks to much the husband can just sleep downstairs, because he wasn't the one to get peed on! (Hubby doesn't like him to bark in the crate - it keeps him up and he gets up at 5 AM for work - hence him sleeping with us when he isn't 100% potty trained). I really need to start potty training 101 with him - he has never gave us a signal that he has to go outside and he will pee and poop in the livingroom. I/We put both dogs out side about every hour and a half. I also have a behavorist appointment soon to control the barking at every single thing outside. Sorry this is so long -
> 
> Bev
> Snowball & Charlie[/B]


Cadeau sleeps inside a sherpa that is on the bed. This way he is confined to a "crate" but gets the privledge of sleeping with mom. 

Really, his potty habits are not as much of a concern in the bed at this point as is his unwillingness to stop trying to play with Cameo. She wants to just go to sleep and he wants to chase her around the bed. This way she gets her beauty sleep.


----------



## snowballsmom (Mar 3, 2006)

> Not trying to tell you what to do here, but I do think until a dog is totally housebroken or pad trained sleeping in the master bed is off limits. Allowing them to sleep there and pee just reinforces what the bed is for.
> 
> Totally agree with you on this one!!! I am going to get a crate tonight at Petco, and if he barks to much the husband can sleep downstairs!!
> 
> If he barks in the crate it's because he is used to getting his way. Why not try crate training him on the weekend when hubby can lose a few hours sleep. lol


Yes, he is used to getting his own way much of the time, which is why we have a behavorist coming soon!

Bev 
Snowball & Charlie






> Aw-that stinks Bev!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes it does stink! (pun intended!!) THank you Gena! (He is a wild child, which is why I didn't bring him with when we met with you eariler this summer!)

Bev
Snowball & Charlie


Cadeau sleeps inside a sherpa that is on the bed. This way he is confined to a "crate" but gets the privledge of sleeping with mom. 

Really, his potty habits are not as much of a concern in the bed at this point as is his unwillingness to stop trying to play with Cameo. She wants to just go to sleep and he wants to chase her around the bed. This way she gets her beauty sleep.
[/QUOTE]

Charlie is constantly bugging Snowball also - we keep having to redirect Charlie to get him to leave Snowball alone. I don't think a Sherpa would work in this situation, but thank you for your input!

Bev
Snowball & Charlie


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

There's been twice that Angel has wet on the bed, but like you, I really believe that she did it in her sleep because she was wet too. She is housebroke, and I really do not believe that she squatted and purposely peed on the bed. Still yet, she spent the rest of those two nights in her crate. Hopefully that will be the only time that happens.


----------



## snowballsmom (Mar 3, 2006)

Well, Charlie didn't make a peep last night in his new crate!!!







Well, just a couple of "rrrrrrruuuuggggfffff's" but man was he a live wire this morning!







No peeing on the bed last night, nothing in the basement, I will get him 100% housetrained if it is the last thing I do!!









THank you all!!!

Bev
Snowball & Charlie


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Yay Charlie














Way to be a good boy for mommy!!







You keep it up!











> Well, Charlie didn't make a peep last night in his new crate!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

<span style="font-family:Comic Sans Ms">Hi Bev, I'm really sorry but I don't remember Charlie's history. How old is he and when and how did you get him? I just got Jett (well tomorrow) two weeks ago from the NorthCentral Maltese Rescue. He is 1 yr and 2 months old. He is not housebroken and has crate anxiety. He is fine in his crate if another dog is with him but Zoe is not yet ready to share her crate. LOL Anyway, I've been working for the past 2 weeks to get him to LIKE his crate and I have been crate training him to housebreak him. Things are going really well. At this point I would say he is at least 60% house trained. I have bells hung on the patio door that Zoe rings when she needs to go out and the past 2 days Jett has rang them to tell me he has to poo! He just picked that up from Zoe so I can't take any credit. Now if I can just get him to do that when he has to piddle!!LOL He is giving me signals but you really have to pay attention or they are easy to miss. It is possibly my fault since I have him in a belly band and therefore am not nearly as worried about him making a mess and not nearly as diligent at watching him like I do when I know it is time for him to poo. I have to remember to keep him crated when I can't keep an eye on him 100% of the time. Anyway, my thought is to get him used to his crate so you can crate train him during the day as well, if you are going to go back to "house training 101". It is really the best way. I'm by no means an expert but am really interested in the subject of house training older dogs since I am now in that situation myself. Good luck!!</span>


----------



## snowballsmom (Mar 3, 2006)

> <span style="font-family:Comic Sans Ms">Hi Bev, I'm really sorry but I don't remember Charlie's history. How old is he and when and how did you get him? I just got Jett (well tomorrow) two weeks ago from the NorthCentral Maltese Rescue. He is 1 yr and 2 months old. He is not housebroken and has crate anxiety. He is fine in his crate if another dog is with him but Zoe is not yet ready to share her crate. LOL Anyway, I've been working for the past 2 weeks to get him to LIKE his crate and I have been crate training him to housebreak him. Things are going really well. At this point I would say he is at least 60% house trained. I have bells hung on the patio door that Zoe rings when she needs to go out and the past 2 days Jett has rang them to tell me he has to poo! He just picked that up from Zoe so I can't take any credit. Now if I can just get him to do that when he has to piddle!!LOL He is giving me signals but you really have to pay attention or they are easy to miss. It is possibly my fault since I have him in a belly band and therefore am not nearly as worried about him making a mess and not nearly as diligent at watching him like I do when I know it is time for him to poo. I have to remember to keep him crated when I can't keep an eye on him 100% of the time. Anyway, my thought is to get him used to his crate so you can crate train him during the day as well, if you are going to go back to "house training 101". It is really the best way. I'm by no means an expert but am really interested in the subject of house training older dogs since I am now in that situation myself. Good luck!!</span>[/B]


I got him from the St. Cloud Humane Society (MN). He turned one in April of this year. I don't know his exact history other than what was on his papers - he would bite sleeves while playing, liked the blowdryer after a bath, loves sqeaky toys, and would poo in the house. He also wasn't nuetered when we got him, but he is now! He is just a doll baby - other than his not stop playing with our 5 year old Snowball, his funny monkey noises, he bounds while running in the yard (makes you think of a rabbit!).

We have our basement doorway blocked off so that he can't get down there anymore to poo. The only signal that he will give you that he needs to go outside is sniffing where he has peed in the living room or giving you this big eyed look - that's it! I need to start staying outside with him when he does potty out there to praise him more. It is hard to tell when he is peeing outside though, because he doesn't lift his leg, nor does he really "squat" to pee, he just leans forward (like a lunge!) to pee! 

He is gated off in the kitchen during the day with Snowball, and I have never found an accident in there. I do leave down pee pads for him during the day and he has used them once in awhile. 

(Side story on the gates) We found out the hard way that Charlie is part gazelle! He can easily leap over the 24" tall baby gates. So I went online to purchase an e-pen - and in all of my blondeness, I ordered 48" tall e-pen!!! Takes up a lot of room! We now have two of the panels attached to the baby gates so that he can't jump over them, but this means now our cat has to be downstais with his food/water/litter pan during the day and he is a bit miffed!!! I have ordered retractable gates from Walmart and they should be here some time next week. Will let you all know how they work!

Wow! This is long!










Bev
Snowball & Charlie


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

> QUOTE(Crystal&Zoe @ Jul 17 2007, 09:28 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=407165


<div class='quotemain'>
<span style="font-family:Comic Sans Ms">Sounds just like me. Jett was neutered right before I got him so he does have an issue with leg lifting, however he hasn't been lifting in the houses he has been in (mine, my parents, and the doggy sitters) since the first day or so. Hope I can train him that leg lifting is a no-no in any house, regardless if it is the first time he has been there or not! LOL Again, good luck to you!</span>


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Tango peed in our bed a few times when he was younger. After that, I didn't let him in the bed until he was older and potty trained AND had just peed on his pad! Good luck.


----------



## Princess D (May 16, 2007)

When we first got Diego he had a few accidents in the bed and then we decided he would sleep in the crate. He now barks when he wants out of the crate to potty.







He also has started sleeping with my daughter in his little doggy bag, but we don't trust him completely yet. Maltese are so smart, I think he will learn quickly.


----------

